# Circuito conversor de los 4 hilos de una Pt-100 a 2 hilos en Vcc



## mig (Jun 6, 2008)

Necesito saber si existe en el mercado un circuito que convierta la salida de una Pt-100 alimentándola a 12 V a una salida analógica por ejemplo de este tipo:

Rango de salida en tensión de 0-1 V
Rango de salida en temperatura de -30 a + 70 ºC
Alimentado a 12 V

De esta manera necesitariamos solo un canal de entrada para introducir esta señal en un logger mientras que utilizando solo la Pt-100 necesito 4.


Gracias.


----------



## snowboard (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola.

Si hay forma de convertir una señal a otra.
Primero aquí puedes encontrar una buena descripción de lo que es una PT-100:
http://www.arian.cl/downloads/nt-004.pdf

Los conversores que yo conozco son de PT-100 a Current Loop (lazo de 4 a 20 mA), la mayoría son programables al rango de temperatura que quieras usar. 
Despues puedes poner una resistencia de 250 ohm en paralelo con el lazo de Current loop y tienes un lazo de 1-5 VDC
http://www.caipe.com/docs/inst_pt100.pdf

Me imagino que debe haber algo mas directo para lo que necesitas, prueba consultado donde compraste la PT-100.
Saludos


----------

